# 06 Goat option with LS7 engine.....



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

yes sireeee guys heard it from the horse's mouth today....plus gonna come stock with Corsa exhaust.......Look out prolly around 40 G's


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

Who was the horse?


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> Who was the horse?



Service Department manager of my stealership. he's already wrecked his by the way...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Here is another horse named Autoblog*

*Sema Update: Daily dosage of whupass, courtesy of Pontiac*
Posted Nov 3, 2004, 9:50 AM ET by Dave Ko

Let this be a lesson to you - it always pays to wait. For those of you who shelled out the dough for the garden variety GTO, this is your cue to slam your fist on your keyboard in disgust. The Ram Air 6 Concept introduced this week at SEMA is what the GTO should have been. Where the standard Goat (dare I use the moniker? ) looked like a mildly worked over grand-am with two doors, the Ram Air 6 has the subtlety of Pee Wee Herman on *******. Functional scoops, lids, lips, gobs of carbon fiber, and deep dish billet wheels aside, this GTO packs the heat to back up the bling. A 6.4L LS2/LS7 frankenmotor partsbin special puts out 575 horsepower and 500 lb/ft of torque - enough to propel all 3900 lbs of goatiness to 60 in under four and a half seconds.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

05GTO said:


> *Sema Update: Daily dosage of whupass, courtesy of Pontiac*
> Posted Nov 3, 2004, 9:50 AM ET by Dave Ko
> 
> Let this be a lesson to you - it always pays to wait. For those of you who shelled out the dough for the garden variety GTO, this is your cue to slam your fist on your keyboard in disgust. The Ram Air 6 Concept introduced this week at SEMA is what the GTO should have been. Where the standard Goat (dare I use the moniker? ) looked like a mildly worked over grand-am with two doors, the Ram Air 6 has the subtlety of Pee Wee Herman on *******. Functional scoops, lids, lips, gobs of carbon fiber, and deep dish billet wheels aside, this GTO packs the heat to back up the bling. A 6.4L LS2/LS7 frankenmotor partsbin special puts out 575 horsepower and 500 lb/ft of torque - enough to propel all 3900 lbs of goatiness to 60 in under four and a half seconds.


yeah but the ram air 6 concept is exactly that a concept.....it'll never see daylight with gm, they couldn't sell the 04's for 34 grand, u think someone will pay45 grand for a car that'll cost em at least 2000 every six months on insurance...let alone gas prices. the parts on that car are too and i mean TOO COSTLY for it to make production...besides that, it's riced out, i'll stick with my sleeper, they're not gonna go that outrageous with the body


Don't get me wrong that would be one BAD M-F-er wouldn't it???


----------



## Paul (Nov 25, 2004)

That motor will never see the light of day in the production GTO, but I don't think the body is that radical at all. It's what the '04's should have looked like to begin with and they would all have been sold a long time ago.


----------



## GTODan (Nov 9, 2004)

Your service manager doesnt know what he is talking about.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

GTODan said:


> Your service manager doesnt know what he is talking about.


yeah and like you're holding hands with the vp/ and ceo of Gm to know the truth


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

If this _theoretical_ 2006 GTO is U.S.-built they could stick a General Electric F110 afterburning high-bypass turbofan in it and I wouldn't buy it.

Besides...~$40k is within tapping distance of a CTS-V, C6 Vette, Audi S4, and BMW M3. Buh-bye killer value.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

05GTO said:


> *Sema Update: Daily dosage of whupass, courtesy of Pontiac*
> Posted Nov 3, 2004, 9:50 AM ET by Dave Ko
> 
> Let this be a lesson to you - it always pays to wait. For those of you who shelled out the dough for the garden variety GTO, this is your cue to slam your fist on your keyboard in disgust. The Ram Air 6 Concept introduced this week at SEMA is what the GTO should have been. Where the standard Goat (dare I use the moniker? ) looked like a mildly worked over grand-am with two doors, the Ram Air 6 has the subtlety of Pee Wee Herman on *******. Functional scoops, lids, lips, gobs of carbon fiber, and deep dish billet wheels aside, this GTO packs the heat to back up the bling. A 6.4L LS2/LS7 frankenmotor partsbin special puts out 575 horsepower and 500 lb/ft of torque - enough to propel all 3900 lbs of goatiness to 60 in under four and a half seconds.


Possible but not probable. I would like to see it but am not holding my breathe. GM is more likely to slap a chevy bowtie on the vehicle, if it is built, and call it the all new Camaro ZL-1 or some other retro model to counter future hi-po mustangs


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

General Electric turbofan engine..... :shutme 

Grouch, come on now, I can get you one hell of a deal on a M250 Allison/Roll-Royce gas turbine engine. Now, you put that baby under the hood, and you are talking some acceleration.

Seen the company in Lousiana that takes gas turbine engines and puts them in cars, boats, motorcyles. Jay Leon has a bike. Got to be one hell of a purr once you rev those turbines up. But, the throttle response is less than desireable. Needless to say, you would need to get off the gas way before you tried to make that turn.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> General Electric turbofan engine..... :shutme
> 
> Grouch, come on now, I can get you one hell of a deal on a M250 Allison/Roll-Royce gas turbine engine. Now, you put that baby under the hood, and you are talking some acceleration.
> 
> Seen the company in Lousiana that takes gas turbine engines and puts them in cars, boats, motorcyles. Jay Leon has a bike. Got to be one hell of a purr once you rev those turbines up. But, the throttle response is less than desireable. Needless to say, you would need to get off the gas way before you tried to make that turn.


Heee! Talk about a linear powerband though...  

And if Jet A isn't at your corner Chevron, diesel is always easy to get! :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK...last post on turbine powered cars as it's veered _way_ off topic, but this is a great article on the realities of gas turbine powered cars: http://www.turbinecar.com/sia/sia127.htm

BTW a buddy of mine here at work has a friend who worked on Jay Leno's turbine bike. Keep in mind that a turbine puts out nearly the same amount of heat at idle as it does at full spool. I guess at one time, they had to replace the front valance on a guys Porsche because, seeing Leno on the turbine bike, he edged closer to take a better look. 

The exhaust melted the Porsche's nose.


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

05GTO said:


> *Sema Update: Daily dosage of whupass, courtesy of Pontiac*
> Posted Nov 3, 2004, 9:50 AM ET by Dave Ko
> 
> Let this be a lesson to you - it always pays to wait. For those of you who shelled out the dough for the garden variety GTO, this is your cue to slam your fist on your keyboard in disgust. The Ram Air 6 Concept introduced this week at SEMA is what the GTO should have been. Where the standard Goat (dare I use the moniker? ) looked like a mildly worked over grand-am with two doors, the Ram Air 6 has the subtlety of Pee Wee Herman on *******. Functional scoops, lids, lips, gobs of carbon fiber, and deep dish billet wheels aside, this GTO packs the heat to back up the bling. A 6.4L LS2/LS7 frankenmotor partsbin special puts out 575 horsepower and 500 lb/ft of torque - enough to propel all 3900 lbs of goatiness to 60 in under four and a half seconds.


3900lbs and 0-60 in four and a half secs. Nah, can't be right. The 05 LS-2 cars are doing this already. With 575 horse and 500 lb feet of torque _It must be FASTER...MWHAAAA...MWHAAAA...MWHAAAAAAAAAAA!!! I need it!_


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I've heard a similar story from a GM dealer and an area rep. They claim it is to be the new version of the GTO Judge. Just passing on what I have been told.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> General Electric turbofan engine..... :shutme
> 
> Grouch, come on now, I can get you one hell of a deal on a M250 Allison/Roll-Royce gas turbine engine. Now, you put that baby under the hood, and you are talking some acceleration.
> 
> Seen the company in Lousiana that takes gas turbine engines and puts them in cars, boats, motorcyles. Jay Leon has a bike. Got to be one hell of a purr once you rev those turbines up. But, the throttle response is less than desireable. Needless to say, you would need to get off the gas way before you tried to make that turn.


Actually, that's a rolls royce helicopter engine. For every mph the bike goes you get one hp. so not necessarily fast acceleration, but one heck of a top end if you got the boyz to find out how fast.


----------



## doggy_dogg_101 (Dec 13, 2004)

*new member with questions*

New member here with a manual barbados gto. Throwing around supercharging but unsure what my plans will be once something like a ram air 6 comes out. So what is the deal anyways, i thought gm was going to release the convertable and the judge in 05 along with the regular gto like the 04's only with the 400hp Ls2. Was the judge just say so and if not when will it hit the showrooms and what will it have that sets it aside from the the gto.


----------



## dozlert (Dec 14, 2004)

Pontiac is truly getting the excitement back into the hands of the buyers! Cool Beans!


----------

